# mesh netting for diy cages



## exoticpetshop (Oct 26, 2009)

Im looking to make a load of net cages but it needs to be a fine mesh to stop insects getting out 
I can't find the netting anywhere i have been to loads of fabric shop but cant find it.
im looking for a few meters at least

cheers


----------



## amylls (Sep 18, 2009)

ebay? not sure what kind of mesh you need but i but the fly screen type mesh from there for ventilation panels in rubs and bug tubs.an its only a couple o quid


----------



## zetec rob (Jan 5, 2009)

It's door/window fly screen mesh, got some of ebay as well lol, comes in black or white.

2 WINDOW FLY & WASP SCREENS EASY FIT cut to size / wasp on eBay (end time 25-Jun-10 22:52:52 BST)


----------



## exoticpetshop (Oct 26, 2009)

£5 :gasp:
im after loads of this about 20 meter to 50 so im after a roll


----------



## zetec rob (Jan 5, 2009)

exoticpetshop said:


> £5 :gasp:
> im after loads of this about 20 meter to 50 so im after a roll



lol good luck finding it on a roll


----------



## exoticpetshop (Oct 26, 2009)

:2thumb:25 meter roll will do:Na_Na_Na_Na: £30 posted cheers Raz:cheers:


----------



## zetec rob (Jan 5, 2009)

LOL and i just found this place for you 1mm Mosquito netting


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

that works out more expensive that the £30


----------



## zetec rob (Jan 5, 2009)

Yeah but worth a look lol


----------



## Theresa (Jun 11, 2010)

How do you attach this to rubs?


----------



## 8legpet (Mar 25, 2010)

exoticpetshop said:


> Im looking to make a load of net cages but it needs to be a fine mesh to stop insects getting out
> I can't find the netting anywhere i have been to loads of fabric shop but cant find it.
> im looking for a few meters at least
> 
> cheers


Here Yer Go!
Boddingtons Ltd | Plastic Mesh | Netting | Nets | Tape | Porous Paving

Not cheap, but if you're manufacturing then you obviously need to factor this into your costings per unit.


----------



## exoticpetshop (Oct 26, 2009)

8legpet said:


> Here Yer Go!
> Boddingtons Ltd | Plastic Mesh | Netting | Nets | Tape | Porous Paving
> 
> Not cheap, but if you're manufacturing then you obviously need to factor this into your costings per unit.



nope just making some praying mantid cages so i can keep more for breeding i think i got the best deal & there netting was 2mm gap so fruit flies could get out so not good for small insects

anyway got some now thanks


----------

